# FR: de là / en



## tubthumping

Hi,

Let's say I'm having a discussion about an already-established subject, like a house.

I want to say that my friend lives several blocks away from it.

Instead of repeating the subject (i.e. « _Il habite à quelques rues *de* la maison_ ») can I replace it with « en » (i.e. « _Il *en* habite à quelques rues _»)?

Thank you!


----------



## SwissPete

It may be grammatically correct, but I would hesitate to use it.


----------



## Itisi

Il habite à quelques rues de là.


----------



## petit1

"_en_" ne serait pas grammaticalement correct ici.
La proposition d'*Itisi * est la meilleure, à mon avis.

Plus "tarabiscoté":   "_Nous ne sommes qu'à / nous sommes seulement à … quelques rues de chez mon ami._"


----------



## broglet

would it be ok to say "il habite à quelques rues près" ?


----------



## Itisi

*broglet*, it would be along the same lines as:

*à quelque chose près* _loc adv_
(environ, presque) more or less, getting on for _expr   _    nearly, almost, about _adv_
  La célérité de la lumière est à quelque chose près de 300.000 kilomètres par secondes. 

And it would be an incomplete sentence.


----------



## OLN

Dans "Il en habite", _en_ aurait pour antécédent "de qch" ; or on ne peut pas dire  "Il habite de qch".

La préposition "à _n_ [unités] de..." indique une distance, qui ne peut pas être exprimée par _en.

X est situé à 2 km de Y.
X en est situé à 2 km. (être situé de )  → X est situé à 2 km de là.
_
On peut dire :_ X est distant *de Y* de 2 km → X *en* est distant de 2 km.
Sa maison est distante *de la mienne *de quelques rues/pâtés de maisons → Elle *en* est distante de quelques... _


broglet said:


> would it be ok to say "il habite à quelques rues près" ?


"à X près" est une locution adverbiale exprimant l'approximation.
 "à X près de qch" (emploi prépositionnel) ne m'est pas familier — et n'est pas approximatif puisqu'on pourrait être précis et dire "à 100 mètres près de ".

Je découvre ceci en ligne (du moins au plus bancal ):
1) - dans la littérature du XVIIIe s. :
"... elle m'ordonna de la descendre chez sa sœur, qui demeure *à quelques rues près de *l'endroit où l'accident arriva". (source1)
2) - dans une interview publiée dans le _Huffington Post_ (2016):
"_Nous venions d'assister à une scène de guerre, et à quelques rues près _[_de là/de nous/de la scène ?_], _des fêtards sortaient des immeubles, sans savoir ce qui venait de se passer tout près._"
3) - sur un site de chambres d'hôtes : 
"_Le défilé d'Argensol permet de très belles randonnées. il se situé_ (sic) _à 7 km prés_ (sic) _de la commune de_..." (source 2) C'est pour moi un emploi fautif →  _Il se_ _situe/est situé à 7 km de_... , _Il se situe près de..._  ou_ Il se situe à 7 km de notre bastide, près de la commune de X. _Ou est-ce que ça se dit dans certaines régions ?


----------



## Itisi

Mais on pourrait dire 'il habite près du musée, à quelques rues près'...


----------



## OLN

Oui, mais le sens est différent. À quelques rues près, on peut donc dire qu'il habite juste à côté du musée — ne nous embarrassons pas des détails ? 
Plus sérieusement : si on veut préciser que très relatif "près de" n'est pas si près que ça et qu'il manque quelques rues pour qu'on y soit (_Il habite près du musée. Enfin, à quelques rues près, on peut dire qu'il habite à proximité_), pourquoi pas ?

Ce n'est pas que l'idée soit mauvaise, Broglet, au contraire. C'est juste que ça ne me viendrait pas d'ajouter "près", parce qu'il s'agit alors de la locution adverbiale.
Je dirais spontanément_ Il habite près de..., _[plus précisément] _à quelques rues [de là]_.*
Si on s'y prend du premier coup, on dit simplement _Il habite à quelques rues du musé_e.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je n'ai jamais entendu [Verbe +* à* {quelques X, faible distance, peu de choses, deux minutes} *près* *de*].

*J'aurais d'ailleurs mieux compris si Fagan avait écrit "... qui demeure à quelques rues [de là]*,* près de l'endroit où l'accident arriva", mais suis pas spécialiste du XVIIIe.


----------



## Oddmania

Je n'avais jamais réfléchi à la question, mais l'article _*en*_ semble en effet inadapté pour remplacer le complément du locution prépositive contenant _de_.

On ne dit pas «J'en suis près; J'en suis à côté». Si le complément est inanimé, on ne dit pas non plus «...près d'elle/de lui; à côté d'elle/de lui». On se contente généralement de supprimer tout complément : _Je suis tout près / à côté / à quelques rues._

On revanche, on peut tout à fait dire «On en est loin !», bizarrement. Et autant _J'en suis près _sonne totalement faux à mes oreilles, autant_ J'en suis proche _me paraît acceptable, quoique moins naturel qu'avec d'autres adjectifs comme_ J'en suis content, j'en suis ravi._


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

« J'en suis près » ne me choque pas, mais j'en suis à côté me paraît vraiment bizarre.


----------



## Oddmania

En fait, je ne pense pas qu'il soit grammatical d'utiliser _en_ avec un *adverbe* (_près, proche, hors..._).

On ne peut dire «Il en est hors» (pour _Il est hors de la maison_), et je pense que _C'en est près _ou même_ C'en est proche_ sont tout aussi fautifs.


----------



## k@t

Oddmania said:


> mais l'article _*en*_ semble en effet inadapté pour remplacer le complément du locution prépositive contenant _de_.


Comme tu l'a fait remarquer, ça marche au moins sans conteste avec *loin de*.
Je pense que c’est également valable pour *près* et *proche*, même si ces formes sont assurément moins fréquentes que celle avec _loin_.

Quelques exemples :


> _La haute mer, _La pleine mer, ainsi nommée parce que, du rivage, elle paraît plus haute que lorsqu'elle *en est près*.
> HAUT : Définition de HAUT





> Côte basse, terre basse,
> terre peu élevée, qu'on aperçoit quand on _*en est tout près*_
> Expressions : bas, basse - Dictionnaire de français Larousse





> On est sous la côte, lorsqu'on en *est très près*
> Littré - sous - définition, citations, étymologie





> Personne, objet semblable à un autre ou qui _*en est très proche*_
> Définition : pendant - Le dictionnaire Cordial, Dictionnaire de français - French dictionary, nom





> Le feu rayonne de façon physique : plus on _*en est proche*_, plus on a chaud.
> Le Christ en ses mystères - Tome 1 - La vie et l'œuvre de Jésus selon saint Thomas d'Aquin





> On en trouve en France sous forme de poudre, principalement en magasin bio, et cette dernière est très souvent utilisée en remplacement du cacao, car sa saveur _*en est très proche*_.
> Naturalista : 100 produits alternatifs et 150 recettes associées pour se nourrir autrement





> Le mouflon ressemble beaucoup au mouton sauvage et son pelage _*en est très proche*_ comme l'a montré M. Ryder
> https://books.google.fr/books?id=eBEJCwAAQBAJ&pg=PA322&dq="en+est+très+proche"&hl=fr&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjEu8OH2JfeAhWRy4UKHc4fCDUQ6AEIKDAA




Ce qui coince avec *hors*, c’est qu’en français contemporain, c’est essentiellement une préposition, contrairement à *près, proche, loin* qui sont des adverbes.

Mais en moyen français ou en français classique, _*hors *_adverbe était usité, dès lors on trouve des *en être hors* :


> C'est que je dois me tenir là tousjours dont suis party, et s'il y a huict « jours que _*j'en suis hors*_, pour là au tien affaire (dicton) vaquer,
> https://books.google.fr/books?id=Pj28zJTLq_4C&pg=PA67&dq="j'en+suis+hors."&hl=fr&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjIy6L42pfeAhVN1hoKHQBpClQ4ChDoAQgsMAE





> Quand j'ai mon Element, je suis dans l'allégresse ; - Je fretille, je cours, et je prends mes ébats; Mais dès que _*j'en suis hors*_, morne et plein de tristesse
> https://books.google.fr/books?id=RoxQAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA814&dq="j'en+suis+hors."&hl=fr&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjIy6L42pfeAhVN1hoKHQBpClQ4ChDoAQg4MAM





> Or, adieu, _*j'en suis hors*_ (2) : Tâche de t'en tirer, et fais tous tes efforts
> https://books.google.fr/books?id=kRMzAQAAMAAJ&pg=PA59&dq="j'en+suis+hors."&hl=fr&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjIy6L42pfeAhVN1hoKHQBpClQ4ChDoAQgnMAA


(Toutes les mises en valeur sont de moi.)


----------



## Oddmania

Très intéressant, je te remercie pour ta recherche !


----------



## broglet

Itisi said:


> *broglet*, it would be along the same lines as:
> 
> *à quelque chose près* _loc adv_
> (environ, presque) more or less, getting on for _expr   _    nearly, almost, about _adv_
> La célérité de la lumière est à quelque chose près de 300.000 kilomètres par secondes.
> 
> And it would be an incomplete sentence.


Merci Itisi - ma compréhension est maintenant à quelque chose près de complète


----------



## Itisi

*broglet*, tu as compris à un 'de' près !  Ta compréhension est, à peu chose près, complète.


----------



## tubthumping

SwissPete said:


> It may be grammatically correct, but I would hesitate to use it.





petit1 said:


> "_en_" ne serait pas grammaticalement correct ici.



These responses seem to conflict. Is there general consensus one way or the other?

Also, Pete, if it is gramatically correct, may I enquire why you would be hesitant to use it?


----------



## Maître Capello

tubthumping said:


> Is there general consensus one way or the other?


Yes, we all agree you should not use it in the original sentence. You should use _de là_ instead.



tubthumping said:


> may I enquire why you would be hesitant to use it?


It just doesn't sound idiomatic.


----------



## broglet

Correct me if I'm wrong (as I usually am) but might it not be the case that while "il en habite à quelques rues" is grammatically correct it is logically odd, in that it contains a suggestion that he lives in the house and that he doesn't live in the house.


----------



## Itisi

I don't understand how...


----------



## Maître Capello

Lacuzon said:


> « J'en suis près » ne me choque pas, mais j'en suis à côté me paraît vraiment bizarre.


 Lorsque le complément de lieu est une locution introduite par une préposition (typiquement _à_, mais aussi _dans_), il semblerait que l'on n'utilise plus le pronom _en_, mais _de là_, _de cet endroit_, etc., voire aucun complément (origine implicite).

_*en* habiter/être *près/proche/loin*_, etc. 
_*en* habiter/être *à quelques rues / à deux kilomètres / à proximité / à côté / dans les environs*_, etc. 
_habiter/être *à quelques rues de là*_ 
_habiter/être *à deux kilomètres / à proximité / à côté (de là)*_ 
_habiter/être *dans les environs*_ 



broglet said:


> while "il en habite à quelques rues" is grammatically correct it is logically odd, in that it contains a suggestion that he lives in the house and that he doesn't live in the house


I can't see how either…


----------



## broglet

might it mean that he lives in it while he is some streets away?


----------



## Maître Capello

Only if you add the indefinite article.

_Il *en* habite *une* à quelques rues_.

Otherwise it doesn't mean "in it," but "in some," which is very unlikely.

_Il possède un grand nombre de maisons et il en habite plusieurs. Il *en* habite à quelques rues d'ici._


----------



## Itisi

Then 'en' is not about where he lives, but about some other place nearby.


----------



## Maître Capello

I know. I'm just explaining what it would mean to add _en_.


----------



## petit1

en habiter près


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est vrai que généralement on dira _habiter près *de là*_ de préférence à _*en* habiter près_, mais si l'on accepte _en habiter loin_, pourquoi ne pas accepter _en habiter près_ ? Par ailleurs, je dirais que cela dépend du contexte. Que pensez-vous par exemple de la phrase suivante ?

_Le bruit des avions est une grande nuisance pour les personnes qui habitent à proximité de l'aéroport. Elle est d'autant plus forte que l'on en habite près._


----------



## petit1

Le fait est que je ne dirais pas non plus "en habiter loin". C'est peut-être une tournure suisse?


----------



## Maître Capello

petit1 said:


> C'est peut-être une tournure suisse?


J'en doute au vu des exemples de locuteurs français ou belges que l'on peut trouver.

_La réalisation d’urbanisme, inachevée, des années 60 et 70 a une mauvaise image, nous le savons. D’autant plus mauvaise que l’on *en habite loin* et que l’on n’en apprécie que l’esthétique._ (lien)
_Plus le domicile est proche de Graveyron, plus on est favorable au comblement de la brèche et inversement, plus on *en habite loin*, moins on a d’avis à ce sujet._ (lien)
_Le plus gros inconvénient avec le bateau, c’est de se rendre jusqu’à Cherbourg pour ceux qui *en habitent loin*…_ (lien)
_Il peut être compliqué de visiter l’appartement pour des personnes qui * en habitent loin* ou qui ont des difficultés à se déplacer._ (lien)
_Bonnes vacances sur notre belle Côte d'Azur, moi j'*en habite loin*.
Allez vous renseigner chez nos voisins qui n’habitent pas une grande ville… Ou qui *en habite* _[sic]_ *loin*._


----------

